# New Noctua, GTX 780 Ti, and Intel Build: Done



## DwemerTech (Jan 4, 2014)

A couple people told me to post my build over here so here goes!



































System specs:
CPU
Intel i7 4770k

CPU Cooler
Noctua NH-D14 with 2 NF-P14's

Graphics Card
Nvidia GTX 780 Ti (EVGA)

Motherboard
Asus Z87 Expert ATX

Storage
WD Black 1TB
Corsair Force 120GB SSD (Boot Drive)

Ram
16GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1866mhz

Case
Fractal Design Define r4 Black Pearl w/ window

Power Supply
Corsair RM 850

Fans:
4xNoctua NF-A14's
1xNoctua NF-F12
1xNZXT 10 Port Fan Hub

Let me know what you all think!


----------



## Primalz (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice build mate very neat inside the chassis, now your missing a good sound card...


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 4, 2014)

great job! and is it Jeff?

very minimalist . like it!


----------



## DwemerTech (Jan 4, 2014)

phanbuey said:


> great job! and is it Jeff?
> 
> very minimalist . like it!


Thanks, and yes it's Jeff.


----------



## happita (Jan 4, 2014)

Do you have any of these parts overclocked like the CPU or GPU? I'd like to know how cool that 4770k runs with that Noctua cooler. Post your specs in your system specs section of your profile so everyone can see.

Your rig looks sick btw. I'm jelly


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice build. I can feel the smell of new tech in the house.


----------



## phanbuey (Jan 4, 2014)

Crap Daddy said:


> Nice build. I can feel the smell of new tech in the house.


the smell of pure anti-static awesomeness.


----------



## Frick (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice, and very sensible.


----------



## XSI (Jan 4, 2014)

personally i dont like how noctua looks. but performance is another matter. so congrats.


----------



## Vario (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks great nice rig.  Whats your 3dmark11?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 4, 2014)

Jealousy......oh wait, I'm sorry. ***Jealousy***Ti

Beautiful rig man.


----------



## techtard (Jan 4, 2014)

Nice and clean, good work! 
Not a fan of the brown Noctua color scheme, but they are pretty decent fans.


----------



## DwemerTech (Jan 4, 2014)

Vario said:


> Looks great nice rig.  Whats your 3dmark11?


Don't know yet, I'm currently routing cat6a cable through the wall to my pc. (Upgrading from wireless)


----------



## DwemerTech (Jan 4, 2014)

techtard said:


> Nice and clean, good work!
> Not a fan of the brown Noctua color scheme, but they are pretty decent fans.


The fan colors are a little odd, but the quality can't be beat and you can always tell a noctua fan when you see one. (Plus I can't hear the system)


----------



## Jetster (Jan 4, 2014)

Go ahead and put it up for some vote in the mod gallery

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/

And I'm loving the RM series


----------



## DwemerTech (Jan 5, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Go ahead and put it up for some vote in the mod gallery
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/
> 
> And I'm loving the RM series


Ok did it! Thanks!


----------



## The_Edster (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice build! I know the noctua fans are amazing and all, but god are they ugly!


----------



## Jetster (Jan 6, 2014)

Don't they make black one now?


----------



## camoxiong (Jan 6, 2014)

wow, that's a nice build i seen in awhile. MAD PROPS for you.


----------



## DwemerTech (Jan 6, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Don't they make black one now?


They are coming soon I believe.


----------



## DwemerTech (Jan 6, 2014)

camoxiong said:


> wow, that's a nice build i seen in awhile. MAD PROPS for you.


Thanks! Much appreciated!


----------



## DwemerTech (Jan 6, 2014)

The_Edster said:


> Nice build! I know the noctua fans are amazing and all, but god are they ugly!


Ya, but god they are so over-engineered.. I love it hahaha


----------

